# Top speed!!!



## Buddychrist (Jul 13, 2012)

Alright guys here's the test! I'm looking to see who is pulling the top speed. Even if you aren't going to be the fastest post your speed and rig anyways! Maximum hp 25 sorry guys but those 115's are in a whole new league. No prizes just for fun! This is a learning environment to see what produces the best results

Setup in this format
1. Year/Make and model of the motor
2. Year/Make and model of the boat
3. Current propeller 
4. Aftermarket mods aka hydrofoil, etc...
5. Approximate weight
6. Approximate 0-plane time
7. Top speed

Post a picture of your boat to go with the post if you can! As always be safe and honest!


I'll get my gps on my boat as soon as I get a new pin made for the motor tilt! Lets make it happen guys!!!




31.8 Johny25
30 Fishins my life
27.5 River bottom outdoors
27 Big Wave
26.6 00Mod
26 LoveDr79
25 Vermonster
24 Cat man steve
22 Patriot2
22 Little Chub
20.2 Ricky Bobby Bend
20.1 Palmer812
19 Cat Man 767
18 Lennyg3
16 Bass Tender 10.6


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok I am in..... although I have modified my 25hp, but it was a stock 25 when I started so I am not sure if that mod is allowed.

1. 1988 Johnson 25hp longshaft electric start
2. 2002 Lowe 1467t Deep V hull
3. 10X14 stainless Solas 
4. Larger intake manifold and carburetor
5. 800-850lbs gross (that includes everything like boat motor, boat, custom flooring, seats, gas tank, persons...etc)
6. approximately 2-3 seconds to plane
7. Top GPS speed recorded 31.8 mph on a 2" jackplate


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 13, 2012)

Alright im going out to build a new tilt pin and if I can finish it in time I'll get my stats up!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, here's where I am mid-way through the mods. Should have better weight balance soon.

1. Year/Make and model of the motor: 1979 'rude 9.9 stock
2. Year/Make and model of the boat: 1979 Gregor 1244 welded
3. Current propeller: stock
4. Aftermarket mods aka hydrofoil, etc... none
5. Approximate weight: boat, motor and gear, 300lbs. gross weight with the killer-at-the-tiller: 475lbs 
6. Approximate 0-plane time: didn't measure, but will next time out
7. Top speed: 20.2 gps. One run (not two consecutive runs in opposite directions averged, but no noticable
wind; on a lake)


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 13, 2012)

I fixed the pin and took it out for the first time today. One small pinhole leak but otherwise the hull is sound! Now I figure out how to stop it from porpoising when on a plane........ 

I'm gonna be gone to NC tomorrow so when I get back I'll set the pin further forward and probably be looking into a homemade jack plate so I can drop the motor further down in the water...


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 13, 2012)

66 Evinrude 18 hp
1980 Fisher 1438 modified v
Stock aluminum prop (10 or 11p, can't remember)
No mods
About 750lbs gross (wood decks, tm, batteries, fishing gear, two guys)
3-4 seconds to plane (2-3 boat lengths)
24 mph


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am amazed at the speed some of you are getting with those smaller motors. Especially the LOWE with a 25 that is getting 31.8 mph. Heck, my Fisher SV-2 only gets 29.1 with 2 people and all the gear but it has a 48hp spl johnson (old, 1988) on it. I gotta lose some weight and so do all my fishing buddies.
Tim


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 13, 2012)

Once I get the friction plate fixed with some weight in the bow, and set the motor pin further down to get the prop deeper I should be in the 30's I ran it until the boat was hoppin out of the water and it was pullin 27 on the gps but it was also empty, just gotta get it set right and it will be cookin


----------



## Palmer812 (Jul 13, 2012)

1999 Johnson 15hp long shaft electric start. 2010 Polar Kraft MV1468. stock prop no mods. i would have to guess at the weight about 450lbs. One person 210lbs. 20.1 mph Two people 17 mph


----------



## 00 mod (Jul 13, 2012)

Setup in this format
1. 2012 Mercury 25 4 stroke efi
2. 2011 weldbuilt 1648
3. stock 9.5???
4. none
5. not a clue, but all aluminum framing for decks, no wood
6. man, way too much info lol
7. 26.6 with me(180) and one other guy (130)

without the pedestal seats.....


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok guys I'm going away for a week! I'll update the list as soon as I get back and get one more top speed run after adjustments!

I brought back my o'l bull riding skills back from when I was 18! Had a rope on the seat holding on with my left hand and my right having that 25hp for all it's got! Gotta say it was one hell of a ride, I let off when the prop got out of the water, I'm crazy but not stupid haha!


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 13, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> I am amazed at the speed some of you are getting with those smaller motors. Especially the LOWE with a 25 that is getting 31.8 mph. Heck, my Fisher SV-2 only gets 29.1 with 2 people and all the gear but it has a 48hp spl johnson (old, 1988) on it. I gotta lose some weight and so do all my fishing buddies.
> Tim



Well like I said, I have done some engine mods like a 30hp carburetor, bigger intake, bigger reed stops.....etc. so I am actually pushing more than 25hp although it is a 25 platform that I started with. Also the 31.8 mph speed that I clocked was with it on a jackplate that I only ran with one time because the prop cavitated so bad while trying to get on plane. But once on plane she was a screeming meemee! The post said TOP SPEED and I hit that speed so I posted it. I have spent countless hours and test runs getting the most out of this engine and boat.....words cannot explain trust me lol. I usually run with a heavier load than what was posted and I don't run the jackplate so my speeds are 28.5-30.2mph depending on my load. I am going to do more engine mods the winter and hope to hit the 35mph next year. But I need a lower gear case ratio to do this.

I pass up 40, 50 and 60hp motors all the time on the lake and I love it :lol: I have yet to have a 25hp or smaller pass me by and try and make sure it never happens :mrgreen:

The key to getting the most out of your setup is knowing your motor and its peak RPM range and that means a good tachometer. A good GPS to verify improvements. Proper engine height (less drag) and trim position. Getting a good SS prop with the highest pitch you can get while keeping your engine at its peak RPM. Proper weight distribution. And keeping your motor in tip top running condition. This will all help top speed.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay . . . I'm in, but . . . speed kills!

Motor: 1987 Nissan NS15B-1 (140psi compression, stock)
Hull: 1987 Lowe 14 Superior-V (200 lb dry hull)
Prop: 9.2" x 8.4P x 3
Mechanically Stock
approx. 450 lbs GVW
2-3 boat lengths
11 miles (30 min) 22mph, flat water, no wind, no current, no canopy or sun screens

(now I'm waiting for the "How many nights have you spent on your boat?" thread)


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is waaaaaaay cool patriot. Gives new meaning to mobile home :lol: Did you custom make that canopy or is there a kit for that? Yeah, do you have a thread for your boat? This a definite thread maker if not  I for one am interested in how you made that or where you got it. I may never come home if I get one of those.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Setup in this format
1. 2004 20hp mercury 2 stroke
2. 1998 Sea Nymph tx15
3. jet
4. 
5. 800
6. 4 sec
7. 18mph


----------



## acabtp (Jul 14, 2012)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=21464


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 14, 2012)

2009 1448 grizzly tracker side console[*]
2009 merc. 20 hp four stroke
No mods, bow mounted tm, one battery, 3 gallon tank under console
Floor and front deck, added a rear aluminum hatch cover
Weight, umm not sure. Me 180 lbs. Gear,cooler 75lbs.
Top speed 26. With just me. Two people 24.


Amazed at some of these speeds. I need help or a different boat.


----------



## Catman767 (Jul 14, 2012)

1990 6hp Yamaha
Real old 12' vee sea nymph
8.5 x 7.5 x 3 prop 2.08:1 gear ratio 5580 rpm
No mods
Approx 400 lb
A few seconds
19 mph


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 14, 2012)

1990 Alumicraft MV angler 16
1998 50 hp Johnson (oops just saw your 25 max, oh well LOL)
Stainless prop (no idea) just purchased boat
3 sec to plain
Top speed 34 so far
Gps screen capture. Wasn't able to capture at 34


I am going to put the stock cast prop back on and try it. Boat steering pulls so hard to the right it is difficult to hold for more than a few minutes.


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 14, 2012)

MY other boat 2011 Tracker 1542 
2012 20hp Merc 4 stroke
total weight approx 600 lbs
Plane nearly instant
Stock 10in prop
Top speed 32 mph
link to video from first day break-in (hope this works) Short one min. blast!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=395806340433796


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 14, 2012)

Catman767 said:


> 1990 6hp Yamaha
> Real old 12' vee sea nymph
> 8.5 x 7.5 x 3 prop
> No mods
> ...



Is this serious? What are those green faces for?
Speed verified by GPS? I gotta get me a yam 6hp.

Tim


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 15, 2012)

It may be a good time to inform anyone who posts unrealistic speed readings in here that if I know what your prop pitch is, gearcase ratio is, and RPM range is I can really easily call BS on outrageous claims. There is theoretical speed, real speed and then there is the physically impossible speed. And I have seen a few posts on here that are not even possible unless the laws of physics are different where you live :lol:


----------



## Catman767 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tim, Yes the speed was verified by a Garmin gps.... It was pretty rough out when I clocked it so pic was real blurry, but will post new pic when I get one....
The smiles are for " It's fun to go fast "

Jim


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 15, 2012)

For some perspective, my 1978 16 ft tin with 50 HP on it hits 25mph. Your rides are doing awesome! I'm completely impressed


----------



## redbug (Jul 15, 2012)

i can hit 76.3 with my 22.5 Yamaha on my Triton i have a few soldered connections do they make it a tin?


----------



## littlechub (Jul 15, 2012)

im currently running a 16/36 with very few mods. it has a couple plywood lay in floor panels, one trolling motor battery and trolling motor. im running a 1964 evinrude sportwin 18 hp with the stock 9 1/4 x 11 prop. on gps it bounces between 21-22 mph.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 15, 2012)

Not a tin, but oh well
1. 2000 Evinrude 5hp 4 stroke 
2. 2004 basstender 10.6
3. Stock Prop
4. Only mod is a piece of PVC attracted to the tiller
5. 500 pounds
6. A few seconds to plane
7. 16 mph


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 15, 2012)

Now that is impressive with a 5hp. I really like those little bass tenders. Everything you need in a small, light package!! I considered one before buying my 8ft Basshunter but they would not fit in my toyhauler and the basshunter has built in wheels.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 15, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> Now that is impressive with a 5hp. I really like those little bass tenders. Everything you need in a small, light package!! I considered one before buying my 8ft Basshunter but they would not fit in my toyhauler and the basshunter has built in wheels.


If you can ever get your hands on one I highly suggest buying one. For a boat that is only 10 1/2 feet it is more stable than any 14' boat. It has built in navigation lights, livewell, 2 trolling motor ports and is comfortable for 2 people to fish. Although it does weigh 230 pounds which means you will most likely need a trailer. The 5hp is the heaviest 5 I have ever seen. The leg is the same one from the 8hp model so it adds a lot of weight.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 16, 2012)

1. 2012 Mercury 25 4 stroke
2. 1995 SeaArk 1542
3. Stock, I'll have to check 
4. None
5. 300 for the boat, 160 for the motor
6. 2 boat lengths
7. I've hit 30 with a little chop. It holds 26 all day with 3 people, a cooler, and a fishing load.


----------



## Vermonster (Jul 16, 2012)

Motor: 1979 Evinrude 15
Hull: 1972 Richline Sportsman
Prop: Stock
Mods: Plywood/Carpeted Seats and Floor, Extended front deck with aluminum frame, low back seat.
Weight: 606 Total
126 hull
50 mods
50 battery
25 trolling motor
75 motor
40 gas
40 gear
200 me
Plane Time: 5-8 seconds
Top Speed: 25 (not WOT) - likely 27 in calm water


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 16, 2012)

1. 2009 (bought new in '11) 4 Stroke Yamaha 25 SEHA
2. 1994 Alumacraft 1448 Riveted and heavily modded.
3. Stock prop
4. No performance mods
5. Not sure, a lot heavier than bare boat.
6. Not sure
7. Top Speed River: 30 mph running down stream. Top Speed Lake: 27.5 mph. Average Top Speed fully loaded: 26 mph. Average Top Speed fully loaded with 2 people: 24.5 mph


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 17, 2012)

Vermonster said:


> Motor: 1979 Evinrude 15
> Hull: 1972 Richline Sportsman
> Prop: Stock
> Mods: Plywood/Carpeted Seats and Floor, Extended front deck with aluminum frame, low back seat.
> ...




what gear ratio is your motor? how are you reading your speed?


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 17, 2012)

The 1979 15hp had a 2.41:1 gear case, 9.5 X 10 prop (stock), RPM 5500-7000


----------



## bigwave (Jul 17, 2012)

Very Cool thread Buddy, I truly do love this site :mrgreen: 

1. 2000 Johnson 25hp short shaft
2. 1984 Mirrorcraft Deep V Fisherman 14'

3. Standard stock prop, but im gonna change it to a ss someday.
4. No aftermarket mods to the engine.
5 Hmmm, right now guessing 400# Still not done with my mod #-o 
6. TBD
7. I will guess 27 since that is my favorite number......


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Very Cool thread Buddy, I truly do love this site :mrgreen:
> 
> 1. 2000 Johnson 25hp short shaft
> 2. 1984 Mirrorcraft Deep V Fisherman 14'
> ...




I think we will all run around 27-30 with a 14' V on a 25hp motor, really I don't think we are gonna get much better I think a new prop might get a mile or two faster.

I'm thinking about having the prop cupped once or twice to pick up on plane time and it should not affect the top speed at all.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 17, 2012)

acabtp said:


> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=21464



I was looking for 25hp and under. It's not fair to put the bigger boats with 90-115-150hp in the same boat as the smaller engines. If I wanted that I would put my 19' sea pro 115hp merc running 50+ in the mix.

Just small engine class here, good gas mileage, quiet engine, and typically tiller steering. 

It's just giving the smaller tin boats a chance to be on a leaderboard. Mainly for learning what setup is producing the best performance.


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 17, 2012)

1. 2000 Yamaha F25ESH (4 stroke 25) zero mods
2. 2012 War Eagle 548LDV zero mods
3. Factory Yamaha 3x 9 7/8" x 11 1/4" Pitch aluminum
4. No mods.
5. Hull 348 lbs-motor 138-battery 39-me 180-gas 10lbs-gear 40 lbs-trolling motor 65lbs.
6. plane time 3.7 sec. On plane at 11.6 mph, holds plane down to about 10-ish.
7. 29.2 max (measured at 94° air temp and density altitude of 2967'...expecting 30 to 30.5 in "good" air) 5910 RPM max.

Notes: I lifed the engine on the transom anywhere from 1/2" all the way up to 2", and speed didn't change a bit. The only noticeable difference was that with it raised all the way up 2", it wanted to lift the bow a bit more before planing. Yes I messed with trim pin location. No jack plates. Have run an identical boat with identical motor, he had the motor lifted and ran a CMC, and he only ran 30 mph even on it's best day. The CMC is nice but it also moves the motor back 5.5" which makes it tougher to steer fully left or fully right. Have to reach a little further. So I did not opt for the CMC. Not needed. I can tilt mine up a lot faster than the CMC will and without having to manually lift it. Put 'er in reverse and throttle it up. Lifts right up effortlessly. Best speed is with trim pin all the way out and a VERY slight chop. Anything over 3-5" chop and it wants to porpoise.


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 17, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> 1. 2009 (bought new in '11) 4 Stroke Yamaha 25 SEHA
> 2. 1994 Alumacraft 1448 Riveted and heavily modded.
> 3. Stock prop
> 4. No performance mods
> ...




I work on these/have mounted a bunch of F25's over the years. Check your RPM. Most of the F25's I've mounted worked better with the 2 stroke stock prop (9 7/8x11 1/4"). The stock F25 prop is a 9 7/8x10 1/2" which on the last 2 or 3 boats was underpropped (motor running on the limiter at 27-27.5 mph @ 6300-6400). One guy NEVER runs his wide open and said he wasn't worried about it. The other guy put a 2 stroke Yamaha prop on it and picked up 3 mph and change...more importantly, no more over-revving.


----------



## snakes14009 (Jul 18, 2012)

mid 60's 14ft sea king 
'83 35hp johnson no mods
10 x 13 solas prop
hull with front deck 250lbs+
battery 60lbs
tm 25lbs
driver 240
28mph with smart tabs to get rid of Porpoising


----------



## Vermonster (Jul 19, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> Vermonster said:
> 
> 
> > Motor: 1979 Evinrude 15
> ...



Likely whatever stock is... Not really sure - I've done nothing since I got it last summer and I don't think the original owner tinkered with it. As for reading the speed, I used a Garmin GPS.


----------

